# Graphics Card Around 7k



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 1, 2012)

i need a graphics card around 7000-8000.
Should be able to run at least 2011 games at Ultra at 1024 X 768


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2012)

and what PSU and processor do you have?


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 1, 2012)

Phenom II 1075T processor
Corsair CMPSU 600


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 1, 2012)

Any gpu ranging from 7750, 6770 or 6790 will do for your resolution. My vote goes to 6790. It consumes a little more power than the other two but it is the most powerful.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

At the price of HD 6790, you can get Gigabyte HD 7770, available at 8.6K in smcinternational.in. This performs better than HD 6790 and consumes less than half the power of it. It also performs almost equal to HD 6850 in most of the DirectX 11 titles.
BTW, also mention what is the resolution of your monitor and at what setting you are gonna game.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ +1 for the 7770.
I only suggested the 6790 because i thought op have strict budget of 8k. 6790 is available for some 7.8k i think. If OP can increase the budget the 7770 is the best choice!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2012)

my vote for - Gigabyte HD 7770


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

+1 to gigabyte 7770


----------



## RON28 (Jun 1, 2012)

+1 for hd 7770 here it is GIGABYTE GV-R7770-1GD


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 1, 2012)

I really appreciate i know the 7770 is an amazing card but i have strict budget of 8000,cannot give a rupee extra


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 1, 2012)

So go for the 6790. The best card under 8k.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 1, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> I really appreciate i know the 7770 is an amazing card but i have strict budget of 8000,cannot give a rupee extra



go for this then MSI R7750-PMD1GD5/OC


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2012)

a HD6770 even performs better than that and Op has a good PSu - So HD6790 is what he should get


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 2, 2012)

^+1 to that. The op has a very nice psu, so there won't be power issues. Get the 6790!

www.smcinternational.in/index.php?p...ge_images.tpl&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=90


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2012)

Another +1 for HD 6770. Currently MSI HD 6770 is available at RS 6300 in SMC.

Here is the link: MSI R6770-MD1GD5


----------



## koolent (Jun 2, 2012)

If you get the HD 6770 is surely gonna play it really nice and you should opt for the MSI one because looking at your PSU is really nice and you should overclock your HD 6770 and so get the MSI one.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 2, 2012)

So i can take a 6770 now and then CF it with a 6790 right?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 2, 2012)

^ No point in doing that. By the time you get around to doing CF,there might be a better single card which will cost less/offer better performance at that price.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 2, 2012)

^true lets just hope that my motherboard will last till then


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 2, 2012)

You can buy HD 7750


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2012)

^^ he should get HD6770 - nothing less than that.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 3, 2012)

Why not the 6790? Will last more than the 6770.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey,here it is,if u dont mind buying a 2 months old used card for 8k.better than any of those cards.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/157593-asus-hd6850-directcu-v2-edition.html#post1667368


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 3, 2012)

Got some extra cash i am going with the HD 7770 !!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 3, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> Got some extra cash i am going with the HD 7770 !!!!!!!



Radeon HD 6850 vs Radeon HD 7770 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

Check this out !!!!

HD7770 (128 bit) beats the HD6850 (256 bit) only in power consumption. But you got a good PSU. So You should checkout the  Benchmarks and performance charts.

I ain't pushing my card here. Just look at the VFM here.

If you have extra money,then buy atleast a 560 ti/6950.......more like future proof (if you ever upgrade ur monitor to FullHD)


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 3, 2012)

takemein said:


> Radeon HD 6850 vs Radeon HD 7770 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare
> 
> Check this out !!!!
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't even think of the HD7770 when HD6850 is around.


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 3, 2012)

Get the MSI 6850 for rs 800 more if possible. u wont be disappointed..


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 3, 2012)

NO bro not a possibility i have already bought the 7770 GIGABYTE


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 3, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> NO bro not a possibility i have already bought the 7770 GIGABYTE



For how much ?


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 3, 2012)

Rs.8600


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats man. Post pics dude. Don't worry , just oc it a little, and you will get the performance of a 6850.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes i will be posting pics as soon as i get my hands on a decent camera


----------



## nbaztec (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats OP , do post some pics. But, I still don't get it why haven't the price cuts been applied to HD 7770 in India


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 3, 2012)

ya the thing is close to $130 in the US which equals to INR 6500-7000?


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 3, 2012)

India is too far from USA and so the delay in price cuts


----------



## RON28 (Jun 3, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> NO bro not a possibility i have already bought the 7770 GIGABYTE



keep it up  you know 6850 will give only 10 fps extra compare to hd 7770, but if you OC a litte you will get more desired results of 6850, and 6850 consumes power a lot, im also gonna purchase HD 7770,


----------



## nbaztec (Jun 3, 2012)

Me too, have a CX400, so yeah 7770 for me. Only waiting on the prices just a little-wee-bit more. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> NO bro not a possibility i have already bought the 7770 GIGABYTE



congrats 

post a short review if possible.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jun 4, 2012)

I will surely i am just waiting for my other parts to come and i will post a review then.


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats. 

Closing the thread.


----------

